# I've gotta screaaaaaam!



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I just can't believe it! After the death of my beloved Irish/English Setter Molly a few years ago, I looked around for another dog. I've looked off and on ever since, but the right one has never turned up. BUT, finally, I have another dog!

First, a picture of Molly because she is so special to me. 









And here's Amanda. She's a German/Australian Shepherd (presumably), very shy, and beautiful. I want to scream, I'm so happy! I just know we'll be best friends.
Photo credit goes to Amanda's previous owner.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Awwwww, congratulations, she's adorable! How old?


----------



## Saint (Jun 29, 2013)

Shes really cute. Im happy for you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## ShelbyAnn50 (Apr 8, 2012)

She's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you! Sylvie, she's 4 months. (I love your username by the way - so much that I named this year's only doeling Sylvia, and call her Sylvie or Sylph for short!)


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

She is very very shy! She would hardly even lift her head yesterday (she's lived in an apartment all her life, had never ridden in a car before yesterday, and is shy of strangers at the best of times), but she's warmed up just a little. I brought her out to see the animals. Had to carry her; when I put her on a leash she just drops down in submission.
I think she liked the animals. She brightened up a lot, and even did some sniffing around. I think she wanted to go in with the animals, but I wouldn't let her. Not because I'm afraid she'll hurt them - because I'm afraid they'll hurt her!
I love it how she looks straight at me when I talk. Not in a challenging way, but in an intelligent way.  Molly, scatterbrain that she was, never did that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats!! IMO shy is good, youll win her heart over and she will be very loyal to you. Shes a very cute dog


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Shes beautiful ...congrats


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Playing with Arthur! She loves Arthur. She likes Charlie too, but he seems to be making friends slower than Arthur.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Soo cute! Australian shepherds are my favorite! And we had a German shepherd for a while, she was Awesome!! Very excited for you!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love her coloring, and her face, and her ears, and all of her!!!!!!!  Congratulations on the new pup!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

NDlover, Aussies are my favorite too (alongside GPs, though our family has never had a GP). Already she looks like she has the makings of a good farm dog.
MoKa, same here!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

milkmaid said:


> NDlover, Aussies are my favorite too (alongside GPs, though our family has never had a GP). Already she looks like she has the makings of a good farm dog.
> MoKa, same here!


Meaning Great Pryenees? We've had a purebred female, and now have a Pryenees/Anatolian cross male. She was the sweetest thing, but barked ALL night no matter what! She seriously NEVER shut up, so we had to get rid of her- she was dring my dad crazy; it was very sad.
And the male we have now is the LAZIEST thing in the world! He lays around all day and he's not much of a guard dog either! And confidentially, he's extremely stupid. His real name is Beowulf, but he has many nicknames: Dumkoff, Stupid, Dummy, Dunderhead, Dunderfoot (He's alway underfoot) Idiot, Buddy, Beo.. He doesn't know or care that he's being insulted (albeit lovingly) he'll answer to anything- if he feels like it, lol! He's not really trained.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes, I meant Great Pyrenees.  We can't have one here because yes, as I've heard they tend to bark a lot. I know that would annoy the neighbors.
Beowulf sounds like a funny dog to have around, but not a very useful one, LOL!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Aww how sweet! She looks very intelligent! Reminds my of my Midgie...RIP


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

milkmaid said:


> Yes, I meant Great Pyrenees.  We can't have one here because yes, as I've heard they tend to bark a lot. I know that would annoy the neighbors.
> Beowulf sounds like a funny dog to have around, but not a very useful one, LOL!


No, he's not that useful, lol! He will bark at anyone that drives or walks up (including us  ) , but then he'll go up to them wagging his tail to say hi.  
I'll be watching this thread to see more pics of your new puppy as she settles in!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Amanda is doing great! She follows me around like Mary's Little Lamb, and she's gotten used to most of the family. She's still afraid of my brothers - we'll have to work on that!
I'm also getting her used to the animals and teaching her not the chase them. She learns fast and is SO sweet! I never have to punish her; when she starts to chase I just call her name, stare at her, and growl a teeny bit, and she instantly stops. She rarely makes the same mistake twice (but it may be partly because I watch her so closely). She's bright and very teachable! I certainly won't trust her alone with the animals for quite a while yet, but I'm really happy with her learning!
She's also getting along very well with the other dogs. Arthur, though, seems a little jealous of his space and doesn't like her to get near him when he is lying down.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

She's so pretty!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wonderful! Congrats :stars:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh she's a cutie  Love her fur , she's gorgeous now but wow , wait till she matures ! I personally think she "could" be lab/aussie mix maybe ?
We'll never really know , but there is one thing Im positive of......
YOU ARE IN LOVE WITH HER 
CONGRATS ! She is so freakin cute 
Enjoy every moment with her , they never are around long enough IMO.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , and Im so sorry about Molly  she was beautiful !


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Very pretty puppy!!!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> I personally think she "could" be lab/aussie mix maybe ?


I'm not real good at identifying dogs, so that's a possibility. The previous owner, who had her mother, said he thought the father was "the full German shepherd down the street." But he wasn't sure.
I personally see a LOT of German shepherd in her, particularly the ears and face.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

milkmaid said:


> I'm not real good at identifying dogs, so that's a possibility. The previous owner, who had her mother, said he thought the father was "the full German shepherd down the street." But he wasn't sure.
> I personally see a LOT of German shepherd in her, particularly the ears and face.


So do I, her face reminds me a lot of our dear sweet German shepherd girl.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think I see more lab in her face for some reason....but all I can say is she's adorable


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Labs and Aussies have a thickness in the snout that hers reminds me 
of I guess , idk. These mixes are and will always be a mystery 
Its amazing the different lines they can actually identify in with the swab testing ! I did it on one of my rescue BC and found out surprisingly that she's full blood , lolol
But a friend of mine did it on her terrier mix and found out that her dog actually had greyhound in his lineage !! Now this dog is like 12 3/4 at the withers , lolol Who would have thought !


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

She is beautiful!! Congrats!!
Reminds me of a dog I had once upon a time named Pepper. I was told she was half german shepherd and half boxer. She was the sweetest girl. I loved that she was so gentle but always barked and let me know whenever someone or something came in our yard. A great watch dog and better friend.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your comments!
@Trickyroo, that's really neat about the swab testing. I'm going to look up how much it costs out of curiosity.
@Goatiegirl, could you post a picture of Pepper? Sounds like she was a wonderful dog!


----------

